# Offsite catering Check lists



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a template or a list they use for offsite caterings. I realize each gig is different, just looking for ideas

Thanks

RJ


----------



## chef curmudgeon (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a list I've used for years and just revised it on excel. I don't know how to send it other than email as it has the file extension of xls. If you contact me with your address I'll send it to you for some ideas. 

Chef Curmudgeon

"What happens to the hole when the cheese is gone?" Bertolt Brecht


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't have a preset one, which is kinda stupid on my part.....I generally take the supply list from the rental company and add what I'm bringing...make it bold and try to keep shtuff separate at the end of the night.
This last party I had supplies from 4 venues....oh man, the linens came from a restaurant, the bulk came from the rental co, the cambro, bus tubs and assorted smallwares came from me....the water stand came from the bride.
we only needed to shuffle a couple of times and NOTHING was lost!!! always a good thing.
I bought tongs, spoons, cocktail trays, large silver bowls and trays, 100 wine glasses, pebble bowls of varing sizes,chafers. liquid and food cambros, several hundred glass 7" plates......the plates were a mistake, the rest are paying for themselves..... every time I have a large event I buy more equipment....


----------



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

Can you E-Mail me the file [email protected]


----------



## smokin' joe (Jul 21, 2004)

I too would love a copy of your list... can you please send to [email protected] - - Thanks


----------



## mainechefnance (Jul 27, 2004)

May I also request a copy of your catering list? Please send to [email protected]. I seem to make up one with every job! This would save time! Thanks.


----------



## suechef (Mar 29, 2003)

One night after losing the very last expensive clawfooted tong, I sat down at the computer and put together a list of my equipment that was most used.

I'm thinking this would have to be done somewhat an on individual basis..I derived my first one from a bartender that used to work for me, and just
plugged in my specs.

Very easy to do...I have three columns with an In and Out behind each item.
These are checked by the head staffperson, theoretically, before coming back. I still lose a spoon here, a small bowl there, but certainly not as often. 
The great part about having one person checking in and out, if the staff person leaves something at an event, they have to go back and pick it up on their time. So you can imagine how many times this doesn't happen. Most of the expensive stuff (silver trays, one of a kind buffet pieces)I have marked with three dots of bright red nailpolish on the underside. Not many rental companies or clients do that, so my staff immediately knows what is what!!!


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey...

I would like a copy of that excel sheet too...

[email protected]


----------



## chef curmudgeon (Jun 22, 2004)

Great ideas!! I just have to add a return column on my list. I used an electric pencil and etched our initials on the bottoms or wherever I could on all of my equipment. The red nail polish never occurred to me as I don't usually use it. Having your equipment marked lessens the chances of mistakenly bringing back something not belonging to you also


----------



## suechef (Mar 29, 2003)

You would be surprised what a little bit of red nail polish can do...LOL!!


----------



## lcfoodexperts (Aug 30, 2004)

Greetings! I'm new here and in the throes of considering a career change. If at all possible, could you send me the Excel list as well? MUCH appreciated, and thank you.

LCFoodExperts at yahoo dot com


----------



## barry carlton (Dec 18, 2011)

Chef Curmudgeon said:


> I have a list I've used for years and just revised it on excel. I don't know how to send it other than email as it has the file extension of xls. If you contact me with your address I'll send it to you for some ideas.
> 
> Chef Curmudgeon
> 
> "What happens to the hole when the cheese is gone?" Bertolt Brecht


I know some forums do not like replies to old posts. If this is too old please forgive me, but I would like a copy of the spreadsheet as well if possible at this late date. [email protected]


----------



## jimmyv (Dec 12, 2012)

I would like one too if you are still handing them out. Email is [email protected], if not I understand. Happy cooking......


----------



## valenciajay (Oct 29, 2012)

If it's not too much trouble, I'd like a copy of that as well. [email protected]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For the record, the OP has not posted since 2007!


----------



## socalchef00 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it possible for me to get it as well?


----------



## bonny77 (Sep 2, 2012)

I will appreciate a copy as well if you dont mind. [email protected]

thanks.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I am locking this thread.  If you want a copy please PM chef curmudgeon directly.


----------

